# 1987 nissan maxima auto transmisssion woes!



## DonniW (Aug 22, 2006)

[F]:newbie: [/FONT]
HELLO ALL I AM NEW HERE AND I HAVE A PROBLEM WITH A 1987 NISSAN MAXIMA SE WITH AN AUTO TRANS: HERE GOES :
IT WILL NOT GO INTO REVERSE OR INTO FIRST GEAR
WILL DRIVE IN DRIVE AND SECOND GEAR
MAKES A HORRIBLE WHINING NOISE IN PARK AND NEUTRAL
FLUID WAS VERY VERY DIRTY AND BLACK
WHEN IN FIRST GEAR IT LOCKS UP WILL NOT BUDGE AT ALL
WHEN IN REVERSE IT GOES INTO GEAR AND TRAVELS A COUPLE OF
INCHES THEN LOCKS UP AND WON'T MOVE AT ALL
DOES THE PARK AND PAW HAVE ANY PLASTIC PIECES ON IT BECAUSE
WE FOUND PLASTIC PIECES IN THE BOTTOM OF THE PAN 

ANY HELP WILL BE MUCH APPRECIATED REALLY AT WITTS END AND HAVE NO MANUAL THANKS!:fluffy:


----------

